# What would you expect?



## xxxxxxxxKarina Scuckyte (Oct 27, 2008)

What would you expect from the pups of following combinations?

1) http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/para.utkoma?fadir=324289&modir=607543

2) http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/para.utkoma?fadir=495974&modir=607543

3) http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/para.utkoma?fadir=436430&modir=607543


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

I think #1 is a very good pedigree for some competition type pups to do trials with it has alot of competition winners in it If I had a choice I would go with #1..


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Expect puppies!! I like all three males, but moreso the other two. I've thought Baki to be one of the best looking gsd's ever.


----------



## xxxxxxxxKarina Scuckyte (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm in a dilema between Baghiro and Baki for the first litter. I thought, maybe someone has experience with these lines. Trying to get the best. I will really try to do the second litter with Groll. Baki isn't old, I will be able to breed to him later, Baghiro is 10, but I'm new to gsd so I am trying to find some help. 
I want to get solid dogs for sport, but I have to remember, that most of them will be personal protection and guard dogs. Sport isn't very popular around here.
What I don't like in my bitch? Very very calm, because of that sometimes it's hard to turn her on. She's a great tracker,no problems at all, but I would like to see more speed and temperament in obedience. Not a barker in protection, but great grips, good drives, clear head.


----------

